# Open Carry in Alabama



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw the first OC for the first time in about 35 years the other night in Birmingham. My cousin is a local cop, and when I asked him what his thoughts were on OC he said he has mixed emotions about it. On the one hand, he wants constitutional rights to be upheld, but as a LEO he is also somewhat leary of people who OC. One reason is a cultural issue, but another is that it seems most who do carry carry concealed, which just seems to be the "smarter" more "sophisticated" way to carry, while perception is those who OC are just trying to get attention, and are usually a little "off", if you know what I mean. 

The gentleman I saw OC the other night was middle adged, well dressed/groomed, seemed perfectly educated and carried himself well, along with his Glock .45 on his hip. The thing I liked most was that no one seemed to be anxious or in any way concerned. I told him I like seeing it!


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've only seen it once and that was about 3 months ago at the Gander Mountain in Tuscaloosa. It doesn't bother me if one does however I question whether it's the smart thing to do. I carry...concealed. I don't want a threat to know that I carry and where it is until I want him to know.


----------



## Spinnaker (Jun 1, 2014)

It may not be strictly legal but is a common practice among those working cattle in the brush in far west TX.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Spinnaker said:


> It may not be strictly legal but is a common practice among those working cattle in the brush in far west TX.


I'm sure it's a lot more casual in situations where it is common to see everyone doing it. I support open carry, but even if it were legal here, I don't think I would do it. I think it would make too many non carriers too nervous to see someone walking down the street or into a store here with a sidearm on their hip. I carry concealed pretty much everywhere I go and if it's not legal to carry somewhere in SC because of statute, I try not to go there. Also, I don't want to be the first one targeted by a BG in a situation simply because he seems my weapon.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369


> "I'm sure it's a lot more casual in situations where it is common to see everyone doing it."


In Arizona, you see on occasion people openly carrying. Since Arizona became a "Constitutional Carry" state it is not as common. When people do carry openly hardly anyone bats an eye, I've seen people carrying firearms in front of uniformed police officers without even drawing a suspicious glance. I'm glad that I live in a state that allows their citizens to make that choice. Plus you can't be arrested if it accidentally "prints" such as in states where open carry is not legal. I've yet to see anyone openly carrying long guns in public although it is perfectly legal here, this in my opinion is a stupid thing to do and will most certainly draw attention. Handguns are primarily a personal defense weapon so it is not unusual to have one on ones hip. I certainly wouldn't want to have to carry a long gun around all day for personal protection. That being said I have to agree with you that concealed carry unless out on the trails is the better way to go, for the reasons you have stated particularly when you have given up the element of surprise. No need to advertise.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

so I'm curious as far as how LE in Arizona is dealing with Constitutional Carry? How do they treat a walkup meeting asking someone about their weapon? It just seems a complete nightmare for LE because there is no way for them to know whether someone is a law abiding citizen, or a convicted felon walking around with a sidearm. Just curious?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369


> "so I'm curious as far as how LE in Arizona is dealing with Constitutional Carry? How do they treat a walkup meeting asking someone about their weapon?"


I'm not in law enforcement so I can only assume that as long as the person carrying a gun was not doing it in a threatening or illegal manner (ie. unholstered) and since it's not illegal to carry a gun either openly or concealed providing that you are not a "prohibited possessor" my guess is that they would be left alone. There are a lot of people out here "packin' heat" if it's concealed no one would even know about it. We do not have "stop and frisk" out here. I have seen on occasion people openly carrying handguns while going about their daily business and in full view of LE, I've yet to see them question anyone. They might however ask during a routine traffic stop if anyone is armed at which time the occupants of the vehicle would have to answer truthfully and follow the instructions of the LE officer. Concealed Weapons Permits (CWP's) are also available for those who desire them for reciprocal purposes with other states, it also allows you to enter establishments such as restaurants that serve alcohol providing that you don't drink. Permittees with valid permits can also purchase firearms without going thru the NICS check each time a firearm is purchased. There are many good reasons to obtain the permit even though it is not required by law, not the least of which is that LE and if God forbid you ever ended up there, the courts might look more favorably on you since you took the initiative in getting the permit and are knowledgeable in the safe handling of firearms and their lawful use. That being said, I'm glad that it is not required by law and am a firm believer in "Constitutional Carry". When permits are required by law it could as in some states turn into a bureaucratic nightmare turning a "right" into a privilege . Fortunately, here in Arizona obtaining a permit is not, and the firearms do not have to be registered, so in my opinion there really is no reason not to get one.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

All good valid reasons. I have a SC permit and Utah Non Resident permit, primarily because SC and Georgia don't have reciprocity. I can, however, CC in Georgia with the Utah Non resident permit. There is a class and exam involved for the permit, photographing, fbi background check, etc. Same in SC. Personally I think the CC permit is a good idea because here in SC, they're not real bureaucratic about it, as long as you do the prescribed procedure, class instruction, live fire demonstration to show instructor you know how to handle and shoot the weapon safely, fbi background check. I moved here in 2008 from New York and I can tell you from experience, it is virtually impossible to get a carry permit up there any more. My brother in law has one, but he has had it since the 60's. They make it such a PITA to buy or sell a handgun up there now, that most people don't even bother trying anymore. And I have heard that with the passage of the Safe Act last year, it's even worse, if that is possible. It is interesting though to hear how LE responds to carry in a Constitutional Carry state. If you tried that in New York, you'd probably be shot dead by a LEO within 30 minutes. No disrespect to LEO's, they just never see anyone walking around with one. They would definitely think something was wrong if they came upon that scenario.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369


> "It is interesting though to hear how LE responds to carry in a Constitutional Carry state. If you tried that in New York, you'd probably be shot dead by a LEO within 30 minutes."


Oh, indeed you would, more than likely 30 seconds. I'm surprised that South Carolina and Georgia do not have reciprocity, both are pro gun states. Out here Nevada is an anomaly, they have rather odd gun laws whats legal in one county may not be be legal in another, I have heard but can't confirm it, that different sections of Las Vegas have their own gun laws, if it's true you better be damn sure of where you are in Vegas while "packin' heat". As for me I have no desire to go there or Nevada for that matter not the least of which is that they keep on electing Harry Reid. I'll just stay in my beloved State of Arizona, I really have no reason to go anywhere else, except maybe Utah. When you hear of all the crap that others have to put up with in order to exercise a "constitutional right" living in states that don't respect it and condemn or criminalize those who choose to exercise that right, I realize how lucky I am to live in Arizona. But no matter where you live there are those who wish to abolish those rights, they have come up with a slogan "not one more" we have to counter that with our own slogan "*NOT ONE INCH*". By the way Arizona honors your permit, you should come out and visit if you haven't already, you might want to move here.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> so I'm curious as far as how LE in Arizona is dealing with Constitutional Carry? How do they treat a walkup meeting asking someone about their weapon? It just seems a complete nightmare for LE because there is no way for them to know whether someone is a law abiding citizen, or a convicted felon walking around with a sidearm. Just curious?


Well there is another way to look at this. We don't know if police who open carry are well adjusted people or closet nut cases just itching to pull that gun and use it (think the nut case cop in Ohio who is all over YouTube).

Frankly, I feel a lot more comfortable around a mess of citizens carrying arms openly or concealed than I do amongst a gaggle of cops. Just don't know which ones are of a mind to serve you a wood sandwich.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I'm sure it's a lot more casual in situations where it is common to see everyone doing it. I support open carry, but even if it were legal here, I don't think I would do it. I think it would make too many non carriers too nervous to see someone walking down the street or into a store here with a sidearm on their hip. I carry concealed pretty much everywhere I go and if it's not legal to carry somewhere in SC because of statute, I try not to go there. *Also, I don't want to be the first one targeted by a BG in a situation simply because he seems my weapon.*


This virtually never happens. I know of one case here in Virginia where it did happen several years ago (Richmond) but that's it. You can bet if this was a fairly common practice, you'd hear about it on the lefty news programs.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> All good valid reasons. I have a SC permit and Utah Non Resident permit, primarily because SC and Georgia don't have reciprocity. I can, however, CC in Georgia with the Utah Non resident permit. There is a class and exam involved for the permit, photographing, fbi background check, etc. Same in SC. Personally I think the CC permit is a good idea because here in SC, they're not real bureaucratic about it, as long as you do the prescribed procedure, class instruction, live fire demonstration to show instructor you know how to handle and shoot the weapon safely, fbi background check. I moved here in 2008 from New York and I can tell you from experience, it is virtually impossible to get a carry permit up there any more. My brother in law has one, but he has had it since the 60's. They make it such a PITA to buy or sell a handgun up there now, that most people don't even bother trying anymore. And I have heard that with the passage of the Safe Act last year, it's even worse, if that is possible. It is interesting though to hear how LE responds to carry in a Constitutional Carry state. If you tried that in New York, you'd probably be shot dead by a LEO within 30 minutes. No disrespect to LEO's, they just never see anyone walking around with one. They would definitely think something was wrong if they came upon that scenario.


I live in one of your sister Southern states and here, open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm whereas concealing it is the abnormal, or exceptional, mode which requires a permit. I can tell you that open carry in Virginia is a no brainer and rarely causes any alarm or concern from citizens or police. I have never had a negative encounter with a police officer in the entire time I have been carrying a firearm on a regular basis (19 years). The past seven years, I have mostly open carried and have come into contact with police numerous times. Not once have I had any problems.

As for civilians, only one has been negative. And judging by his accent, he was not a native but more than likely someone from up in the northeast. He claimed he was a retire police officer.

So open or concealed carry here is not an issue. Banks, restaurants, stores of all kinds, and even our state governmental offices are open to the carrying of arms (of course, private businesses are free to exercise their own property rights). It is rare to see any businesses here that do not allow the carrying of firearms on their premises. Yes there are a few, but just a few. I haven't seen any in years.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Open or concealed, permits optional, I'm just glad I live in a state that allows it's citizens the choice. "Constitutional Carry" is the way to go!


----------

